# new diesel cuming.



## 1olddogtwo

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSL2N0GL1RX20130820?feedType=RSS&irpc=43


----------



## grandview

looks like a ford to me.


----------



## mercer_me

http://social.cummins.com/cummins-b...truck/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

If only the new 2014 Tundra could have Cummins.....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

If only it wasn't a Nissan.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Now if only Toyota would get there heads out of there @$$es and build a 3/4 or 1 ton with a diesel or even with out one just a bigger truck.........


----------



## mercer_me

DIRISHMAN;1642545 said:


> Now if only Toyota would get there heads out of there @$$es and build a 3/4 or 1 ton with a diesel or even with out one just a bigger truck.........


I wish they would. I think a 3/4 ton Tundra would be very successful.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mercer_me;1642563 said:


> I wish they would. I think a 3/4 ton Tundra would be very successful.


Agreed Mecer think they would give some of the big boys a run for their MONEY heck in my opinion they almost all ready have a 3/4 ton with the way the tundra is Built now....Just imagine a 3/4 or 1 ton Tundra Diesel WHAWHOOOO


----------



## hansenslawncare

mercer_me;1642563 said:


> I wish they would. I think a 3/4 ton Tundra would be very successful.


Just buy a ram 3/4 ton...a Tundra is just a 1/2 ton Ram.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hansenslawncare;1642624 said:


> Just buy a ram 3/4 ton...a Tundra is just a 1/2 ton Ram.


Ummmmmm No there is no ram horn on the tundra nor the ball joint issues...may as well buy a KIA...lol


----------



## jmac5058

DIRISHMAN;1642630 said:


> Ummmmmm No there is no ram horn on the tundra nor the ball joint issues...may as well buy a KIA...lol


I think Toyota is buying frames from one of the big 3 , those awsome Tundras are rotting out rapidly.


----------



## CashinH&P

Id buy a toyota 3/4-1 ton. I think it would be a bas a$$ truck


----------



## hansenslawncare

DIRISHMAN;1642630 said:


> Ummmmmm No there is no ram horn on the tundra nor the ball joint issues...may as well buy a KIA...lol


True...I was thinking about the engines. I think it was Paul Davis racing that copied the Ram 5.7 and slapped it in a Tundra. I could have the name wrong though.


----------



## 07titan

I've been running my titan for 4 yrs now. 2 yrs plowing and love it. I actually would be interested in a 3/4 ton Titan. Just my opinion


----------



## mercer_me

I read an article saying Toyota is considering putting Cummins engines in the Tundra. I think it would be a very smart decision if they did. http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2013/08/cummins-diesel-v8-considered-for-toyota-tundra.html


----------



## 07titan

So I see. looks like a v6 only for toyo.


----------



## mercer_me

07titan;1646857 said:


> So I see. looks like a v6 only for toyo.


I doubt a V6 will be very popular. If only it was a 5.9 24 valve strait six.....Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Would think weight displacement on either would be a big issue.not sure what would weigh more V6 or straight 6.I think a straight would be better


----------



## basher

DIRISHMAN;1646946 said:


> Would think weight displacement on either would be a big issue.


Exactly, do you think they will be useable for snowplowing? There is barely enough excess front axle weight in the 3/4 ton diesels to carry a plow do you think there will be ANY excess capacity in a 1/2 ton?

You can say you will ignore the weight restrictions but if no plow manufacturer makes a mount because of FVMSSA restrictions and the truck's inability to carry the extra weight you could be SOL. Particularly if (as Dodge has done with the 2013) the diesels have their own frame and/or the manufacturer (as Ford has done with the F150) prohibits mounting a plow.


----------



## 07titan

Im waiting to see how the 5.0 cummins works out with nissan. I hope they come out w a beefier front end than what they have now. I love my titan and its a great plow truck and daily driver.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Exactly, do you think they will be useable for snowplowing?

LOL...... Basher Come on If the average Joe is will to put a 8.5 plow on a 1500 Ya think they wont try putting one on One of those rigs.....:laughing:


----------



## plowguy43

The Dodge VM 3.0L V6 Diesel is "only" 50lbs heavier then the HEMI. Not really a big difference, now the Cummins 5.0 will certainly weigh more.


----------



## basher

plowguy43;1648532 said:


> The Dodge VM 3.0L V6 Diesel is "only" 50lbs heavier then the HEMI. Not really a big difference, now the Cummins 5.0 will certainly weigh more.


Dodge didn't have a lot of axle weight to spare so 50lb could be significant depending on where they place it in relation to the axle center and don't increase the FGVW


----------



## DIRISHMAN

basher;1648536 said:


> Dodge didn't have a lot of axle weight to spare so 50lb could be significant depending on where they place it in relation to the axle center and don't increase the FGVW


Very true Basher also not to mention all the issue for dodge on there front end any way meaning Ball joints and front axles problems they all have been known to have.

Kinda like a crane 50-500 ponds on the tip weight means crane fail same difference on 50 lbs extra on front could mean frame or suspension fail


----------



## 1olddogtwo

These newer diesel have parts that can fall off. I've always lighted them whenever possible.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1648661 said:


> These newer diesel have parts that can fall off. I've always lighted them whenever possible.


Right.... so you have room to put the tuner parts. Thats why they fall off.


----------



## linycctitan

Love my '06 Titan, has held up very well over the 5 winters plowing mainly mid-sized commercial. Will be very interested to see exactly how they put the Cummins Titan together. If they marketed the Titan properly from the beginning they would have had much greater success, hands down the toughest, most reliable half-ton I've ever owned. Unfortunately, I'll be moving into a 2500 Burban shortly, as life has changed and a pickup is no longer what I need, my T will be sorely missed.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

I saw a 1 ton Tundra dually at the SEMA show with an 8 liter out of their Hino truck line. Was a Concept and a few years back. Would have been awesome


----------



## CleanCutL&S

www.pickuptrucks.com/html/autoshows/sema2007/toyota/tundradually1.html Here it is


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ and it never happened?


I bet the epa clean diesel requirements but a wet blanket on production.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

I'm sure that is the reason. I know is why most Japanese automakers have given up on diesel cars.


----------

